# Few questions about Anubias nana (narrow leaf)



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

So, i want to do a new wabi-kusa style "tank" so im looking for plants that can be grown emersed. i understand Anubias can...(checked it in teh PlantFinder). my question is...since i will not be enclosing this "tank" how should i go about keep the Anubias alive? should i mist it daily? the roots will be in water grown in flourite...do i need to dose it with fertz?

thanks guys!

oh ps. if you have suggestions of an easier plant to grown emersed...let me know!


----------

